# 56th Monthly Meeting



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

of the Lazy Smokin Bastards Cigar Club is Wed 8/16. PM for details.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> of the Lazy Smokin Bastards Cigar Club is Wed 8/16. PM for details.


Sorry, going to have to miss that one. Someaday.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Just in case you're in the area.....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

It's tonight, baby! New(to us) Italian restaurant. We DO have to sit outside, however, so rain could be a problem. It poured last night from 6-6:30. Hopefully, it won't be worse then that tonight. Expecting 12. Wish you guys could join us.........


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Of course I'll be there with bells on......... too big manly ones!!! :shock:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Just before the 1800 hr meeting time....... another classic evening lighting storm pops up over our location..... while sitting outside getting ready to enjoy a pre-meal stogie.... Lighting is hitting all over the place! I whimped out and went in the bar area INSIDE, for 30 mins to let the tree that was 20 feet from us.... survive before I came out to enjoy, what turned out to be, another wonderful LSB event. I so look forward to these each month and Stan has such a great ability to set up some nice locations and all of them have been wonderful meals!

Please note the sign on the door!

Thanks again Stan for another great night. I owe ya! NO REALLY.... I owe ya 20 bucks! Hahaha...... (Mawa, left his wallet at home and didn't want to have to wash dishes for my meal).......





http://imageshack.us

What a great photo of Stan.... !!

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us


----------



## McG (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice group photo there, and what a great pic of Stan! That is the absolute coolest shirt ever Stan.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Stan, if you can name all those in the group shot.... I will submit it to CA...


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

that really is a cool shirt...Stan, do they come in 3X? And if they do, how much would one cost? I think I would qualify as a LSB...don't you? :???:


----------



## McG (Apr 26, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Stan, if you can name all those in the group shot.... I will submit it to CA...


OOH, ooh... let me try
Back row L to R
Sleepy, Sneezy, Doc, Grumpy, Dopey, Bashful and some other LSDwarf
Front row
John, Paul, George, Stan (the Taxman) and Ringo!

What do I win?


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

:mrgreen: 
Green with envy!

I *KNOW* I'm a Lazy Smoking Bastard :smile:

Wish I could have been there.

timmy


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks, one and all. It was a FUN night. SOME of us stayed out, under the overhang, and smoked and watched the light show. It was pretty intense....
Rammer, if you can get the shirt and ship it here, we're in the process of finding a new embroiderer; the old one moved to London. Walter(Walnut) is doing some legal stuff like trademarks and stuff and maybe starting a web page where we can post monthly pictures and sell stuff. Stay tuned.
Michael, you want me to go over the pic with you this weekend at Famous with names?


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

These are some of my favorite threads, getting to see a bunch of the guys hanging out, smoking, drinking and eating.

Please keep posting them.


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Nice. What'dya smoke, Stan?


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Had a San Cristobal and a Cohiba.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

timlw said:


> :mrgreen:
> Green with envy!
> 
> I *KNOW* I'm a Lazy Smoking Bastard :smile:
> ...


Yea... What Timmy said... Looks like a great time.
That really is a cool shirt Stan. Does it take a trip to Clearwater for a LSB event to qualify to wear one?


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

We're gonna have to talk to Walnut! He's got this trademark thingy going. Thinks there's some money to be made here..........It's his artwork.


----------

